# How to find illegal characters/paths?



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I'm having some backup errors which I think are related to illegal characters, path sizes etc,. because I copied some shares from a server 2003 system to server 2008 and now the backup is throwing errors about parameters and such

I bet there were some files that were OK on 2003 but not ok on 2008

How would I go about finding them? any ideas?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What does the backup log file say?


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

A few pages of this:

Error in backup of E:\ during read: Error [0x80070057] The parameter is incorrect.
Error in backup of E:\ during read: Error [0x80070057] The parameter is incorrect.
Error in backup of E:\ during read: Error [0x80070057] The parameter is incorrect.
Error in backup of E:\ during read: Error [0x80070057] The parameter is incorrect.
Error in backup of E:\ during read: Error [0x80070057] The parameter is incorrect.
Error in backup of E:\\\?\GLOBALROOT\Device\HarddiskVolumeShadowCopy122 during read: Error [0x8007007b] The filename, directory name, or volume label syntax is incorrect.
Error in backup of E:\ during read: Error [0x80070057] The parameter is incorrect.
Error in backup of E:\ during read: Error [0x80070057] The parameter is incorrect.
Error in backup of E:\ during read: Error [0x80070057] The parameter is incorrect.


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Since it looks like it is on your E drive I would run a dir command and output it to a text file or get something like Parahela
path scanner. Set the criteris to 255 and it will find those files. THere should also be an easy way to do it with Powershell


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

Parahela? I can't seem to find it? also I can't find a powershell script for that, not even sure how to google this to be honest its a real pain


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

If there are not a lot of files on E just do a dir and dump it to a text file. Look for anything unusual in the text file.


----------



## Guldan (Jan 6, 2010)

I did the check, some are 320+ characters. going to delete a few and see if the same amount of errors occurs in log, thanks man


----------

